# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Cách sửa tivi mất hình của chúng tôi, quận 9, quận 5

## o0scap

và một số lỗi khác

Sửa tivi LG Người sử dụng có mong muốn có thể liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi theo sdt 08.668.31.713.08.668.32.570 để được hỗ trợ 
cảm ơn quý khách hàng đã sử dụng dịch vụ  Sửa tivi Sony của công ty trông thời gian qua
chi tiêu làm việc của nguyễn kim là lúc nào củng đưa ra lợi ít của người sử dụng lên hàng đầu lòng tin của khách hàng chính là lợi ích của nguyễn kim . 
công ty liên tục cải thiện để đáp ứng tốt mong muốn người dùng
Giới Thiệu&Liên Lạc
dịch vụ sửa chữa tivi tại nhà - công ty được ra đời để làm vui lòng mong đợi của khách hàng mong muốn sửa tivi , TV ngày càng hiện đại kích thước ngày càng đồ sộ dẩn đến việc hu hỏng hóc sẽ khó chuyên chở để sửa sang . Dịch vụ của chúng tôi sẽ làm vừa lòng nhu cầu của người dùng với năng lực nhiều năm lĩnh vực điện tử Nhân viên niềm nở có thể khắc phục bất cứ các lỗi trên các đòng tivi hiện nay như tiv LCD - Plasma - LED của hầu hết các hãng nổi tiếng  sharp - toshiba - tcl - panasonic - sharp v.v…
Người dùng có thể liên hệ với các trung tâm của Nguyễn kim Hoặc hotline sau để được hổ hỗ trợ miễn phí và sửa tivi tại nhà 
- 08.668.31.713
- 08.668.32.570 
- 0966.509.656 (Gặp trực tiếp nhân viên kỷ thuật)
6Bis trần hưng đạo ,Q1 , Tphcm
Chân Thành cảm ơn quý khách

----------

